# Buying bulk meat



## widehips71 (Jan 17, 2014)

So it's time to restock the freezer and I'm wondering where some of you like to buy bulk meat at wholesale prices.  We have Sam's Club and BJ's Wholesale Club, but I think there has to be an even better/cheaper way to buy in bulk...right?  I'm feeling pretty sure that by calling some local farms here and inquiring about whole or half cow cost, that I can not only get the best price and best quality, but also help support local economy which I feel is every bit as important.

Whachea think??


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 17, 2014)

You have costco ?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 17, 2014)

I go to BJ's. As far as the cows, if you have the time to butcher it....great. You can save a lot of cash, but it wasn't worth it to me. 

I stock up on chicken and ground turkey. I'm like Bubba Gump with ground turkey. There's a million and 2 things you can do with it to keep things fresh. I eat steak only about once a week, so when I have steak, I want a nice cut and buy it from a nice local butcher.


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 17, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> You have costco ?



We do.  I forgot about em as I've never signed up with and used them.  Traffic on the southside sucks the big one.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 17, 2014)

My uncle owns a restaurant in town and my mom, him, and the other siblings go in on a whole cow usually once a year. Money saved is great but the quality and freshness was even better.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2014)

I think it's a great idea, Widehips. Buying a half or quarter cow especially if their grass fed would be  a great choice! Plus you'll get it in different cuts and you'll have stored meat for a while.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 17, 2014)

Costco have meat by the pallet 
They also have a ton of other shit too
I saw cases of hard boiled eggs . What! 
Peanut butter, nuts, beef jerky, chicken, beef, eggs,


----------



## mrSlate (Jan 17, 2014)

Grass fed grass finished depending on your area can be pricey but it's worth it. 

I bought a half last may and still have some left. In feeding 8 people and 4 of the 8 are teenage boys. That being said we ate pork and chicken in that mix too. 

I ended up paying 7$ lb cut and wrapped. That included premium cuts too. If you can score a decent deal on a grass fed cow I would go for it.


----------



## Kakewak (Jan 17, 2014)

I usually get all my stuff at Costco it is easily the least expensive in my area and they have good quality.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 17, 2014)

I go to a local farm and buy a half a cow.  All grass fed.  good meat!


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Jan 18, 2014)

Have two big freezers in my basement, one has a full cow the other has half a cow and a whole pig. Me and my dad have raised 2 cows a year at our land for about 5 years. It is absolutely worth it to us, but we have the space and stuff to do it.
If you have the freezer space it is totally worth it to talk to a farmer, I would stay away from the BIG farms and talk to the little guys. The little guys are usually more helpful, and farmers know farmers so if they can't help you, they will know a guy. Hope that helps brother


----------



## amore169 (Jan 18, 2014)

I usually buy all my meat at Sam's, it comes out to like $2.49 a pound and they cut it for me.


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 18, 2014)

I wish I could get a better deal on NY strips ... smh 4 for $25.
Wish I could get em at 6 or 8 for $25 at 8oz each


----------



## italian1 (Jan 18, 2014)

You boys are making me hungry


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 18, 2014)

Dude I go to costco myself as well... If I had freezer space id go with the cow though thats just awesome


----------



## Joliver (Jan 18, 2014)

Getting a cow is worth it.  I usually split a cow with another family.  Its cheaper and no waste.  Cow-share.  Its the bovine equivalent of time-share condos.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 19, 2014)

I wish there was a Costco near me.  Only BJs and Sams


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 19, 2014)

kill a deer or two,  they're free.


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah my co-workers and I go in on a cow...great price and great meat...


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 19, 2014)

My neghibor hood has a lot of stray dogs....


----------



## woodswise (Jan 19, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> So it's time to restock the freezer and I'm wondering where some of you like to buy bulk meat at wholesale prices.  We have Sam's Club and BJ's Wholesale Club, but I think there has to be an even better/cheaper way to buy in bulk...right?  I'm feeling pretty sure that by calling some local farms here and inquiring about whole or half cow cost, that I can not only get the best price and best quality, but also help support local economy which I feel is every bit as important.
> 
> Whachea think??



I buy directly from the farmer.  half a cow for $800 or so, depending on how big it is.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 19, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> My neghibor hood has a lot of stray dogs....



_*Opens Korean restaurant next door to Pink Bear*_


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 19, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> kill a deer or two,  they're free.



I actually have a stand and food plot on our property which is sandwiched between a national forest and state forest.  Both WMA's.  Unfortunately when the bear come through, the deer move out.  I have shot a couple hogs though.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 19, 2014)

Send me some hog !


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 19, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Send me some hog !



Kevin Costner will be delivering it on horseback shortly


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 20, 2014)

Freezer is packed with a Half a cow, and deer meat......... best way to go in my opinion.  I eat so much meat that Mrs. Alpha said a few years back, please contact a local farm to get your beef, because you eat so much.  I also know this farm down the road from me, and the lady lets gather eggs from the chicken coupe for 50cents/carton, I just go to leave my change and bring my own carton.  I love supporting the farms!


----------



## Seeker (Jan 20, 2014)

50 cents for farm fresh eggs!! Damn I have to pay $4.00 for a dozen if I want farm fresh.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 20, 2014)

Yup seek out a farmer abd see what u can get! I can pay to get a whole cow if i remeber correctly and its like 1200 per year, u pay monthly for a year, and u can do a half for around 500-600!


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah 50 cents is crazy cheap.  I thought I was lucky to get my free range eggs around the corner at $2.00 a dozen


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 21, 2014)

Im a farm kid. We butcher cattle and hogs so fresh meat is the norm.  Kill as many deer as you can.  Its lean and damn good.  If you can get lucky and kill and elk or mule deer its even better.  I have some buddies in Utah and Colo that know how to cook the shit so its like crack cocaine.  Im not sure exactly how they cook it but holy shit its good as fawk.  One of my most solid bros is in Utah and cooked some elk for us in vegas a couple of years ag0 and holy balls it was good.  I could weigh in at 340 if I could eat that shit every day all day


----------



## Ironcrusher (Jan 21, 2014)

You can get in touch with a meat packing plant and some will allow you to purchase a half a cow. I have done this and had protien for months.


----------



## arondogg (Jan 21, 2014)

sounds good!


----------

